# 5 bước cải thiện làn da khô do điều hòa, máy sưởi trong mùa Đông



## thuhoai

Mùa Đông đến, phần lớn chúng ta đều phải đối mặt với làn da khô, nứt nẻ do điều hòa, máy sưởi gây khó chịu, thậm chí đau đớn. Làm thế nào để cải thiện tình trạng này?

*5 bước chăm sóc da trong mùa Đông*
Mùa Đông là thời gian chúng ta sử dụng quá nhiều các loại máy sưởi từ trong nhà, trong xe ô tô cho đến trong các tòa nhà văn phòng. Chính điều này đã khiến cho làn da phải tiếp xúc với không khí được làm nóng quá nhiều dẫn đến việc thiếu hụt độ ẩm tự nhiên nghiêm trọng khiến bề mặt da bị mất nước và nứt nẻ. Trong khi đó, bên dưới bề mặt da, tuyến bã nhờn bù đắp bằng cách sản xuất nhiều dầu hơn. Dầu và bã nhờn bị kẹt trong lớp da khô. Điều này có thể gây ra mụn trứng cá và kích ứng.

Nhiều người cho rằng mùa Đông chỉ cần dưỡng ẩm cho da là đủ, nhưng các chuyên gia da liễu lại nghĩ khác khi chỉ ra rằng, để đối phó với làn da khô vào mùa Đông cần cả một quá trình chăm sóc cẩn thận và khoa học.




_Mùa Đông làn da chịu nhiều tác động nên thường bị khô, nứt nẻ (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Làm sạch da hàng ngày*
Tránh việc tắm và rửa mặt bằng nước nóng vì nhiệt độ cao sẽ khiến cho da bạn mất nước thêm. Sử dụng các loại sữa rửa mặt lành tính và ít gây kích ứng thay vì các loại chứa hạt vì chúng có thể làm hỏng làn da mỏng manh của bạn.

Đồng thời, thoa kem dưỡng ẩm cơ thể với các thành phần chống viêm (Shea Butter, Aloe, Olive Oil) ngay khi bạn bước ra khỏi vòi hoa sen để giữ ẩm.

*Tẩy da chết vào mùa Đông*
Tẩy da chết thường xuyên sẽ đẩy nhanh quá trình tái tạo tế bào, cho phép cơ thể tạo ra các tế bào chứa độ ẩm như axit hyaluronic. Tẩy da chết cũng giúp làm làn da căng mọng bằng cách sản xuất elastin và collagen.




_Các tế bào chết cần được tái tạo hoặc thay thế để có một làn da khỏe mạnh và tươi sáng (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Bạn nên sử dụng các sản phẩm chứa dưỡng chất giúp tái tạo da như axit glycolic. Loại mỹ phẩm này thường có nguồn gốc từ mía nên axit glycolic nhẹ nhàng xử lý các tế bào da chết, thay thế chúng bằng các tế bào da mới.

*Đắp mặt nạ vào mùa Đông*
Mặt nạ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng và chất chống oxy hóa bảo vệ da giúp chống lại tác động của việc tiếp xúc quá nhiều với không khí lạnh, khô của mùa Đông.

Hãy thử đắp mặt nạ bạch đàn, đất sét và lưu huỳnh mỗi tuần một lần để đưa chất dinh dưỡng và độ ẩm trở lại làn da của bạn trong mùa đông.

*Bôi kem chống nắng bảo vệ da trong mùa Đông*
Dù mưa hay nắng thì cũng đừng quên sử dụng kem chống nắng! Việc bôi kem chống nắng không chỉ bảo vệ da khỏi các tác nhân có hại từ môi trường như tia UV hay bụi bẩn mà còn giúp cung cấp một lượng ẩm cần thiết cho da. Hãy bôi kem chống nắng vào tất cả những vị trí thiết yếu như mặt, cổ, tay và cổ tay để bảo vệ làn da một cách đầy đủ nhất.

*Cung cấp vitamin D cho làn da*
Thiếu ánh nắng mặt trời và ngày ngắn hơn khiến cho cơ thể chúng ta sản xuất ít vitamin D hơn. Đây là một yếu tố cần thiết cho làn da cũng như hệ miễn dịch. Thoa serum vitamin D hàng ngày để có một làn da khỏe mạnh hơn.

Cơ thể của chúng ta tựa như một ấm trà liên tục tỏa hơi, trong những tháng mùa đông khô lạnh, cung cấp chất dưỡng ẩm cho da là điều vô cùng cần thiết đặc biệt với những người có làn da nhạy cảm và dễ bị nứt nẻ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

